# Live Aufnahmen optimieren



## mampfi (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem oder mehr eine Frage.... wie kann ich das Optimum aus einer Live Aufnahme von einer VHS Kassette rausholen? Der Konzertmitschnitt ist von Megadeth aus dem Jahre 1992. Die Gitarren klingen nicht so wie sie sollten. Drums und Gesang sind so weit ok  Auch die Leute selbst könnten lauter und einfleischender jubeln.... Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit diese 2 Mankos etwas zu verbessern? 
Adobe Audition wäre da für mich in Frage gekommen.

LG
Mampfi


----------



## chmee (1. August 2005)

Da Du keine Einzelspuren hast, solltest Du eher in anderen Formen denken.
Bekomme ich den Sound fetter,transparenter, lauter, das Rauschen leiser ?
Dann kannst Du mit Audition noch was machen. Nimm Bearbeiter wie EQ, Kompressor, vielleicht
auch NoiseReduction.

mfg chmee


----------



## mampfi (1. August 2005)

Das Rauschen habe ich mittlerweile eliminieren können, aber der Rest ist immer noch qualitativ etwas hinterher. 

LG
Mampfi


----------

